

Lichess becomes the first chess site accessible to visually impaired people. - brickcap
http://en.lichess.org/blog/U5AX_DcAADkAz-L5/accessibility-for-blind-players

======
yopeoplefinder
I'm sure this isn't the first chess site that is accessible to the VI, but it
would be useful to see feedback from other visually impaired people who are
using the site.

~~~
brickcap
It could be true. But I haven't found any other chess website that does that.
Anyway what is more interesting to me is that lichess is an open source
application and the core devs are taking feedback from the community and
implementing new ideas.

And at least for chess tactics it has replaced chess.com for me.

